# Rothco



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Is Rothco actually making their own cord or just throwing their name on someone elses? 

They are claiming over 720lbs of strength. 

Thoughts?


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

First I've seen of it. hmm.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Never seen before


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Curious, right? I wonder if anyone knows.


----------



## Jerry-D-Young (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't know about their paracord, but the few Rothco items I've had experience with have been very poor quality, at best. I stay away from them religiously, despite their often glowing descriptions of their products.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Jerry-D-Young said:


> Don't know about their paracord, but the few Rothco items I've had experience with have been very poor quality, at best. I stay away from them religiously, despite their often glowing descriptions of their products.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Quoted for truth.

I've owned a few Rothco items and was suitably unimpressed.
Especially the knives. Never again...


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

It seems like they just put their name on stuff, not manufacture stuff. I cannot say that with 100% certainty.

Interesting that they are claiming that!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I've seen it online before along with a opulent of their bracelets. It seems like they are just putting their name on these China made items.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

The rothco i've ordered says "made in usa"


----------



## asoutpost (Jan 22, 2014)

Rothco is decent cord. It is not military grade, but considered commercial grade which can hold anywhere from 200 and up to 550 pounds. For everyday uses this cord is just fine. If you are using it for extreme conditions, you may want to double up on the amount of cord you use. I used pretty much almost every big brand out there and most of the U.S.A made commercial grade cord varies in quality and durability. What I suggest is to try out a few brands and stick with the one that meets your quality needs. You may also want to look for sellers who are manufacturing premium or high grade quality paracord.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome asoutpost!!!! 

I recently got to try a Rothco product. It was there boonie hat and I wasn't impressed with it. I usually only see there products online but I never owned anything by them.


----------



## asoutpost (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! Yeah I think Rothco is just an everyday paracord rope. It probably is not made for the extreme user or survivalist. Fortunately there is higher quality paracord out there for all kinds of uses.


----------



## thag (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm about ninety percent certain that Rothco does not make their own cord. 

750 lbs. sounds rather absurd. I don't think that is their paracord that states that. They sell other types of cord and rope too.

Their nylon Paracord is labeled "Rothco Nylon Paracord Type III 550lb" "Made in the U.S.A." 

It does say Made in the U.S.A. And if that's the case then it should be of decent quality. I believe all U.S. manufacturers of Commercial Paracord are also suppliers of Mil-Spec cord to the U.S. Military. The U.S. cord is made of nylon.

They also sell a polyester Commercial Paracord. It is plainly marked that it is polyester and made in China. 

Read my articles about Commercial Paracord and Mil-Spec cord @ knotsandknotting.blogspot.com/


----------

